# Nutella & f  r e e n e t - Kostenpflichtiges Gratisangeb



## nattkolt (13 November 2005)

*Nutella & f  r e e n e t - Kostenpflichtiges Gratisangebot*

Hallo liebe Telefongemeinde,

es gibt jetzt wieder ein weiteres kostenplichtiges Gratisangebot im Telefonsektor.
In jedem Nutellaglas befindet sich im Deckel ein "Freischaltcode", womit man über die 01019 (MobilCom - freenet) 30min. gratis telefonieren kann.
Der Haken an der Sache: Derjenige der dieses Gratisangebot (max. 2x 30min) nutzen möchte, muss erst sein Anschluss über die nutella/freenet-Hotline für 12Ct/min freischalten lassen. Bei einem günstigen Provider kostet die Minute Festnetz ca. 1½ - 2½ Ct. Und jeder der ein bisschen rechnen kann, weiss, wielange man höchstens mit der nutella/freenet-Hotline telefonieren darf, bis es sich nicht mehr rechnet. Ich habe es jetzt aber nicht getestet, wie lange es zur Registrierung braucht, aber 5 Minuten sind ruck zuck weg.
_"Die Nutzung des Gesprächsguthabens Mobilfunk oder Internettelefonie ist nicht möglich und kann nur von einem Festnetanschluss der Telekom genutzt werden."_

Wie seht ihr das? Für mich ist es eher ein Gesprächsguthaben gegen Vorkasse mit danach garantierter Werbeanrufe. Und da viele Minderjährige diesen Brotaufstrich vernaschen, für mich ganz hart an der Legalität vorbei.

Ich weiss, es sind nur Centbeträge und im Telfon- und Reisesektor leider die Tagesordnung - wie Gratishandy, -modem, natürlich nur mit Vertrag o.ä. -; mich ärgerts halt, wenn man einem mit Tricks das Geld aus der Tasche l(z)ocken will.
Wann verhindern die Gerichte so'n wettbewerbswidrige Kundenverarschung endlich. Jeder Bäcker der seinen Kunden ein Gratisbrötchen an der linken Theke verspricht, aber dafür 50Ct. 'Anstellgebühr' an dieser nehmen würde, hätte sofort einige Abmahnungen auf dem Tresen.

Aber wie war nochmal der Werbeslogan: * f  r e e n e t.de - Normal sind die nicht.*

Gruss
nattkolt


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2005)

nattkolt schrieb:
			
		

> ...für mich ganz hart an der Legalität vorbei.


Wieso, steht der Preis etwa nicht bei der Werbung geschrieben? Wo siehst Du "garantierte Werbeanrufe" und wo ist hier ein wettbewerbswidriger Verstoß? Ärgerlich ist das womöglich allemal, insbesondere für Kniebohrer - aber illegal würde ich sowas nicht bezeichnen, eher normal (leider)!  Steig Doch um auf Nusspli, das schmeckt (mir zumindest) nicht so gut, ist aber billiger!


----------



## nattkolt (13 November 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso, steht der Preis etwa nicht bei der Werbung geschrieben? Wo siehst Du "garantierte Werbeanrufe" und wo ist hier ein wettbewerbswidriger Verstoß?



Hallo Reducal,

auf der Packung wird gross mit "30Min. gratis telefonieren!" geworben. Erst im Kleingedruckten steht 12Ct/min für die Registrierung. Da nicht angegeben ist, wie lange diese dauert, steht der Preis nicht bei der Werbung geschrieben, es wird vielmehr suggesiert, dass man es gratis erhält, was so nicht stimmt. Für mich sind es _teure_ Gratisminuten.
Und es ist wettbewerbswidrig, da irreführend und "hart an der Legalität" daher, weil man mit der Unbefangenheit der Kinder rechnet.

Gruss
nattkolt


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2005)

Hi nattcolt,

Deine Bedenken sind sicher nicht unberechtigt. Schreibe doch mal einen klärungsbedürftigen Brief an 

Ferrero
60624 Frankfurt
und bitte die Firma um Stellungnahme. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man sich dem nicht verwehrt und womöglich ist da noch was zusätzlich für Dich als geschätzten Kunden mit drin - brauchst nur recht freundlich bleiben.


----------

